# Me ne vado



## supercrom

Ciao

What does the phrase in the title mean?

Thanks a lot

*CROM*


----------



## Alfry

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> What does the phrase in the title mean?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> *CROM*


 
Ciao Crom,
I'm going away


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> Ciao Crom,
> I'm going away



Ciao Alfry! Potresti spiegarmi "me ne"?

Vado = verbo "andare"

Quale è la differenza fra "io me vado" e "io me ne vado"??  Perché ho bisogno di dire "ne"?

Grazie!


----------



## mimitabby

me is me
ne (of here)
I don't think  io me vado is correct.


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Alfry! Potresti spiegarmi "me ne"?
> 
> Vado = verbo "andare"
> 
> Quale è la differenza fra "io me vado" e "io me ne vado"??  Perché ho bisogno di dire "ne"?
> 
> Grazie!



Mimi is right, "io me vado" is incorrect...you need saying "ne" for this case the verb is "andarse*ne*"

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> Mimi is right, "io me vado" is incorrect...you need saying "ne" for this case the verb is "andarse*ne*"
> 
> DDT




Thx DDT, you have taught me a new verb "andarsene" = to leave

I have checked with WR Dictionary and found this: *For andarsene:
Principal Translations: 
andarsene reflex v go away 
andarsene (lasciare casa) v move out * 

But the infinitive is "andare"?  

*v.intr.pron. 
1 to go* (away), to leave*: se ne è andato appena finito il concerto, he left as soon as the concert ended; te ne vai di già?, are you going...**source* 



Thx Alfry, Mimmi and DDT


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Thx DDT, you have taught me a new verb "andarsene" = to leave
> 
> I have checked with WR Dictionary and found this: *For andarsene:
> Principal Translations:
> andarsene reflex v go away
> andarsene (lasciare casa) v move out *
> 
> But the infinitive is "andare"?
> 
> *v.intr.pron.
> 1 to go* (away), to leave*: se ne è andato appena finito il concerto, he left as soon as the concert ended; te ne vai di già?, are you going...**source*
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Alfry, Mimmi and DDT



Yes, the infinitive is "andare"...just a matter of preference for an expression, you can both say "me ne vado" or "vado (via)", the nuance is the same

DDT


----------



## mwebster

How about a little help with this one? Is my attempt in the blue close?

…e così quando mi è possibile, il giovedì me ne vado con qualche amica a Roma ad assistere alla prova generale. 
…and so when possible (for me), on Thursdays I go to them with friends to Rome and assist with the general rehearsals 

I was especially confused with
“me ne vado”
is “me ne vado” correct? Is it important to include the “me”?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Jana337

The verb is andarsene. It was discussed a couple of times in the forum.

Is "to them" your understanding of "me ne"? If so, it is not correct. 
If I can, I go to Rome with a couple of friends etc.

I think you could drop "-sene" and use just "andare" in the sentence. But you cannot drop "me" only because "andarne" does not exist as far as I know.

Jana


----------



## mwebster

> The verb is andarsene. It was discussed a couple of times in the forum.
> Is "to them" your understanding of "me ne"? If so, it is not correct.
> If I can, I go to Rome with a couple of friends etc.


Hi Jana
Thanks for reminding me about andarsene. I didn't think "me ne" meant "to them". I was trying to make "ne" "them" loosely from "of them". Basically I was way off! I need to go study up on "andarsene".
Are you saying one might say "me vado"? Wouldn't that be "I go to me"?
 
Mark


----------



## Jana337

mwebster said:
			
		

> Hi Jana
> Thanks for reminding me about andarsene. I didn't think "me ne" meant "to them". I was trying to make "ne" "them" loosely from "of them". Basically I was way off! I need to go study up on "andarsene".
> Are you saying one might say "me vado"? Wouldn't that be "I go to me"?
> 
> Mark


Wait, I didn't say that! 


> I think you could drop "-sene" and use just "andare" in the sentence. But you cannot drop "me" only because "andarne" does not exist as far as I know.


Let me remind you how the word works:
Andarsene - me ne vado.
I said: you can drop "-sene". So, the "me" goes away because it is "-se" in the infinitive. You would just say "(io) vado a Roma con gli amici".
Do not try to translate "me". Andarsene = to go (in the sense "to leave", period. 

Jana


----------



## mwebster

Thanks Jana
I think my brain is on overload.  I need to review the posts associated with andarsene and the word itself.  I'll give it another shot tomorrow when I am not so tired.
Goodnight and thanks for the help.
Mark


----------



## You little ripper!

mwebster said:
			
		

> How about a little help with this one? Is my attempt in the blue close?
> 
> …e così quando mi è possibile, il giovedì me ne vado con qualche amica a Roma ad assistere alla prova generale.
> …and so when possible (for me), on Thursdays I go to them with friends to Rome and assist with the general rehearsals
> 
> I was especially confused with
> “me ne vado”
> is “me ne vado” correct? Is it important to include the “me”?
> Thanks
> Mark


"Amica" is feminine singular.   You may want to take that into consideration with the translation.


----------



## ElaineG

> e così quando mi è possibile, il giovedì me ne vado con qualche amica a Roma ad assistere alla prova generale.
> …and so when possible (for me), on Thursdays I go to them with friends to Rome and assist with the general rehearsals


 
And so, when it's possible for me [or when I can], I go to Rome with some friends and assist with/attend the general rehearsals.

Some notes: "qualche amica"=some friends, qualche is always followed by a singular noun.

assistere can mean "assist" but in the case of shows, meetings etc. can also mean simply "attend/be present at", so you'd have to go by context on this one.


----------



## mwebster

I may have it!!
How about this as a summary for “me ne vado”

andarsene = to go away
made up of andare + se + ne

**andare* = to go
**se* is a form of si (reflexive pronoun). When si precedes ne it changes to se
**ne* can mean “from here” or “from there”

so…..
Literally “me ne vado” might be:
“I go (myself) from here”

However:
“me ne vado” appears to be an idiomatic phrase meaning *“I go”* or “I go away”
If this is true I think I understand.

You know Jana, I went back to look at past posts regarding “andarsene” and I am embarrassed to say that I started one where the word was discussed, back in January.  I am getting older and the memory is failing, sorry. Even if my memory was working well, I don’t think I was at a point where I could absorb what I was being told. I “think” (hope) I understand better now. 

Thanks Jana, Charles and Elaine for your help and comments.


----------



## Kaiserina

mwebster said:
			
		

> How about a little help with this one? Is my attempt in the blue close?
> 
> …e così quando mi è possibile, il giovedì me ne vado con qualche amica a Roma ad assistere alla prova generale.
> …and so when possible (for me), on Thursdays I go to them with friends to Rome and assist with the general rehearsals
> 
> I was especially confused with
> “me ne vado”
> is “me ne vado” correct? Is it important to include the “me”?
> Thanks
> Mark


 
"...and so when it is possible for me, on Thursdays I go to Rome with a few friends to help with rehersals."

Often, "ci" and "ne" aren't necessarily translated in English. Native English speakers often have an immensely hard time learning how to use ci and ne. The "ne" is implicit in this case in English. 

If you absolutely want to include it, you could say: 
"...and so when it is possible for me, on Thursdays I go to visit them in Rome with a few friends to help with rehersals."

Hope this helped, 
Katy


----------



## ElaineG

> “me ne vado” appears to be an idiomatic phrase meaning *“I go”* or “I go away”
> If this is true I think I understand.


 
Exactly.  Often, with these idiomatic verbal phrases involving pronouns (andersene, avercela, farcela ecc.), I think it's easier to learn to recognize the verb phrase as a whole and not worry about what each pronoun is doing, because you'll only confuse yourself and you'll never get a satisfactory English translation if you translate word for word!


----------



## mwebster

Thanks Kaiserina and Elaine.



> Elaine wrote:
> I think it's easier to learn to recognize the verb phrase as a whole and not worry about what each pronoun is doing, because you'll only confuse yourself and you'll never get a satisfactory English translation if you translate word for word!
> Today 01:43 AM


Elaine I understand what you are saying. And you are right, it often is a matter of simple memorization. Since I am not immersed in the language and don't hear the phrases with some frequency (my memory is not that great either), sometimes it helps me if I have "correctly" broken the phrase apart, at least once.
Thanks again. I truly appreciate the responses you have taken the time to write for me.
Mark


----------



## stoft

The way I picture "ne" to remember it correctly is a source/container from which you can take a part/yourself out of/from. It seems to be most frequently used for places and foodstuffs (other examples appreciated!).
E.g.:
 - (Holding a cup of soda) Ne vuoi?
_Do you want some?_

 - Vattene!
_Get out of here!_

Finding a literal English translation is not as easy, the closest I can find would be "therefrom" or perhaps "thereof", which doesn't really help that much. I hope the concept is clear enough to stick though.


----------



## mwebster

Hi Stoft
You are up really early or getting to bed really late. Either way I'm impressed. Thanks for the suggestion. As "ne" comes along I will try out your idea.
Mark


----------



## lsp

stoft said:
			
		

> The way I picture "ne" to remember it correctly is a source/container from which you can take a part/yourself out of/from. It seems to be most frequently used for places and foodstuffs (other examples appreciated!).
> E.g.:
> - (Holding a cup of soda) Ne vuoi?
> _Do you want some? _
> 
> - Vattene!
> _Get out of here!_
> 
> Finding a literal English translation is not as easy, the closest I can find would be "therefrom" or perhaps "thereof", which doesn't really help that much. I hope the concept is clear enough to stick though.


In the first example it's a pronoun used when the noun has already been clearly identified, like tea, not so much a container or source something is coming out of. That might better work for andarsene, as in your second example.

Ci sono *studenti* in questo forum? Sì, ce *ne *sono tanti.
Are there *students* in this forum? Yes, there are many *of them.

*Non ho una *penna*. Prendi la mia, *ne* ho un'altra.I don't have a *pen*. Take mine, I have anotherone *(of them)*.


----------



## stoft

mwebster said:
			
		

> Hi Stoft
> You are up really early or getting to bed really late. Either way I'm impressed. Thanks for the suggestion. As "ne" comes along I will try out your idea.
> Mark



I should've hit the sack a long time ago, but got kind of caught up in the thick of it.  I'll regret it tomorrow, without a doubt.


----------



## islandspaniels

As I understand it "me ne vado" is used to express" I'm out of here!" or "I'm gone!"...some native speakers could help with this one


----------



## stoft

lsp said:
			
		

> In the first example it's a pronoun used when the noun has already been clearly identified, like tea, not so much a container or source something is coming out of. That might better work for andarsene, as in your second example.
> 
> Ci sono *studenti* in questo forum? Sì, ce *ne *sono tanti.
> Are there *students* in this forum? Yes, there are many *of them.
> 
> *Non ho una *penna*. Prendi la mia, *ne* ho un'altra.I don't have a *pen*. Take mine, I have anotherone *(of them)*.



Ok, thanks for the feedback. In the last example, "ne" still refers to pens in general and not a specific pen, right? From this viewpoint "pens in general" is my source and the other one I have is just a part taken from this metaphysical source. Not sure if it's correct but that's how I wrapped my head around it.

Off to bed to unwrap my head.


----------



## Godfather

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Often, with these idiomatic verbal phrases involving pronouns (andersene, avercela, farcela ecc.), I think it's easier to learn to recognize the verb phrase as a whole and not worry about what each pronoun is doing, because you'll only confuse yourself and you'll never get a satisfactory English translation if you translate word for word!


But if you want to be fluent some day, shouldn't you try to understand it? Or did you really learn it as a whole? I want to know exactly what is going on. It's hard to go on if you can't really tick it off. Do you know what I mean? I'm also trying to understand these verbal phrases at the moment. And that's how I try it. For example:

*farcela - to make it *becomes virtually in my head *farcela - to make it there

Ce l'ho fatta! - I made it! *becomes virtually in my head *Ce l'ho fatta! - There I made it!*
*
Scusa, non ce l'ho fatta ad arrivare in tempo! - Sorry, I didn't make it (to arrive) on time!

*becomes virtually in my head

*Scusa, non ce l'ho fatta ad arrivare in tempo! - Sorry, not there did I make it (to arrive) on time!*

But I'm open for better tips on how to deal with these verbs.


----------



## ElaineG

> But if you want to be fluent some day, shouldn't you try to understand it?


 
Well, actually, I don't think fluency comes from literal translation.  Fluency comes from accepting the language as it is, and learning to think in it -- if you are always looking for the exact match in your native language, your Italian will forever be infected by anglicisms (or germanisms ?).  For me, this has meant understanding the verbal phrases as phrases, not trying to break them down into their (tortured) English equivalents.

But what ever works for you!


----------



## Marcone

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Well, actually, I don't think fluency comes from literal translation. Fluency comes from accepting the language as it is, and learning to think in it -- if you are always looking for the exact match in your native language, your Italian will forever be infected by anglicisms (or germanisms ?). For me, this has meant understanding the verbal phrases as phrases, not trying to break them down into their (tortured) English equivalents.
> 
> But what ever works for you!


 Absolutely.  This is why children are able to learn another language more easily than adults.  We moved to Italy when I was nine.  I had the basics down within a few months, but my parents struggled for years as they tried to relate everything to English.  Once they immersed themselves and quit trying to translate they made much better progress.


----------



## Godfather

I agree with the things you said. I know that you don't translate it to your language and back again if you are fluent. But at the beginning you have to understand how the language works. My suggestion is like a intermediate step for beginners (like me). 



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> For me, this has meant understanding the verbal phrases as phrases, not trying to break them down into their (tortured) English equivalents.


Now imagine you're a beginner. What does this actually mean and what should you do? You learn the verbal phrase as a whole and you will know the meaning of it. But as soon as the verbal phrase appears in a different order (*ce l'ho fatta*) you will most likely not recognise it as (*farcela*). So how do you learn to "understand the verbal phrase as a phrase" without really understanding how it is built up. I hope you get my point.


----------



## ElaineG

*Godfather*, we each have to learn in our own way. For me, your way would have been a hindrance; because I tend to be literal minded, I need to fight against my urge to translate.  I needed to divorce myself from needing "ce"/"la" to _mean_ something other than that they are component parts of "farcela". For me, when I first encountered beasts such as farcela, it was more useful to recognize them (in their various incarnations)  and to understand them in their entirety. 


But, it sounds like your way is working for you! That's all that's important.


----------



## Godfather

I'm feeling a bit ambivalent about this. The problem is that I just came across these verbal phrases again today and I really want to understand them. Now when I think about how I use English, you're totally right. Writing this text I do not think for one second in German. I think in the language itself, as you said. But as a beginner in Italian I think "What do you actually want to say?". How should I recognise them and understand them in their entirety if I only learn their meaning as a whole. But that doesn't mean that I'm the guy who wants to torture everything to the equivalent in my mother tongue. Although I experienced that this kind of wrong and tortured translation can help you on your way to understand the language. I'm aware that as soon as you're fluent you won't use it anymore. A lot of words for this weird subject but now I feel relieved.


----------



## VerMan

la particola "ne" in questo caso particolare serve per indicare un luogo... poi 

a dove vai? a casa, al cinema , ecc  "me ne vado"  vado a... 
al meno cosi' mi hanno spiegato quando studiavo l'italiano.


----------



## shamblesuk

Hmmm, ne sei sicuro?

Io pensavo che 'ne', almeno in questo conteso, significhi 'from it', invece di 'to it'. Se vuol dire 'I'm going to (somewhere), non si dice 'Vado a....'?

Me ne vado = I'm going away (from somewhere).

Che ne dite?


----------



## kenshila

supercrom said:


> Ciao
> 
> What does the phrase in the title mean?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> *CROM*



Ehi. I was wondering about the translation of "en" and "y" (from french) in italian a couple of days ago. So there is what I understood:


- "ne" can be replaced by something introduced by "di" or "da"
​

Quante cianfrusaflie! La soffitta ne era piena.
Hai comprato le pecore? Ne ho comprate due.
C'era tanta gente? Non ne ho visto molta.
Mangi molto pesce? Si, ne mangio molto.
Devi leggere molti libri? Si, devo leggerne moltissimi!
Cos'era? Non ne ho idea.


- "ci" is about a place or something introduced by "a"​

Vai alla piscina? Si, ci vado.


Sei abituato a stare così tanto al sole? Sì, ci sono abituato.
Sei riuscito a trovare i biglietti per la partita? Sì, finalmente ci sono riuscito.



It is just a reference to something said previously.


----------



## chipulukusu

kenshila said:


> - "ne" can be replaced by something introduced by "di" or "da​



Be careful, Kenshila! This is true only for intransitive verbs (that is the first and the last sentence):

Quante cianfrusaglie! La soffitta ne era piena di cianfrusaglie [_redundant_] -> La soffitta era piena _di_ cianfrusaglie.
Hai comprato le pecore? Si, ne ho comprate due di pecore [_redundant_] -> Si, ho comprato due pecore.
C'era tanta gente? No, non ne ho visto molta di gente [_redundant_] -> No, non ho visto molta gente.
Mangi molto pesce? Si, ne mangio molto di pesce [_redundant_] -> Si, mangio molto pesce. 
Devi leggere molti libri? Si, devo leggerne moltissimi di libri! [_redundant_] -> Si devo leggere moltissimi libri.
Cos'era? Non ne ho idea di cos'era [_redundant_] -> Non ho idea _di_ cos'era.


----------



## kenshila

Hmm yeah this is indeed what I was kind of noticing. But it is what was also written on the sites I have seen. As we work the same way in french, I am really just "feeling it" more than applying the rule.


----------

